# prosocial effects from carisoprodol



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I took carisoprodol (soma) for the first time today and found it to be one of the most prosocial drugs i've ever taken. Comparable to alcohol in that regard...It seemed to relieve my anxiety as well as a benzo would, but unlike a benzo I could think clearly and quickly and had an overwhelming desire to talk to people. My mood and outlook on life also seemed to be much better on soma than when on benzos. I'm definitely adding this to my regimen...i'm thinking this would be the perfect thing when coming down off of ritalin. 

Is this just me. or can anyone relate to the prosocial effect of carisoprodol? 

and if anyone knows...is soma more or less addictive than say...valium. and does it have cross tolerance with valium or other benzos?


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

I always love somas when i get my hands on some.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

Hasnt ritalin already killed all your anxiety?


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Raptors said:


> Hasnt ritalin already killed all your anxiety?


Unfortunately, I can't be on ritalin all the time... :-(

when it wears off i feel a little anti-social...(not anxious) but anti social. soma is perfect because it reverses that


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The metabolite of Soma is meprobamate (Miltown). Miltown was a 1950's era anti-anxiety drug, so it's not shocking that Soma would have an anti-anxiety effect.

Meprobamate is still on the market, though I've never heard of anyone who takes it. I've also never heard of anyone who was prescribed Soma for anxiety. Though I'd sure like to try it as benzos suck. It drives me nuts that benzos are deemed the be all end all of anxiety pills as if no anti-anxiety drug existed prior to 1960.


----------



## RedBull2k11 (Dec 3, 2011)

martyboi said:


> I took carisoprodol (soma) for the first time today and found it to be one of the most prosocial drugs i've ever taken. Comparable to alcohol in that regard...It seemed to relieve my anxiety as well as a benzo would, but unlike a benzo I could think clearly and quickly and had an overwhelming desire to talk to people. My mood and outlook on life also seemed to be much better on soma than when on benzos. I'm definitely adding this to my regimen...i'm thinking this would be the perfect thing when coming down off of ritalin.
> 
> Is this just me. or can anyone relate to the prosocial effect of carisoprodol?
> 
> and if anyone knows...is soma more or less addictive than say...valium. and does it have cross tolerance with valium or other benzos?


100% SIGNED.
It works GREAT for anxiety.
Im having intense muscle stiffness (neck, back, face, abdomen), depression, great anxiety / nervousness / social phobia.
I tried pain meds, antidepressants, nothing worked.
I have been using Soma for 1 Week.
I take half of 350mg every 6-8 hours.
Soma almost completely eliminated my symptoms, i feel very relaxed, it induces a feeling of "well being".
I´m very talkative whereas before i would stay in my room and not talk to anybody, have a clear mind, no tension whatsoever.
No feeling of depressed.
Unlike benzos im not too drowsy and don´t feel like a zombie.
I can see myself becoming addicted to this stuff because it just works so well.
Great drug. opcorn


----------

